# Entry level electric grinder for brewed



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

i am regularly bullying people into getting into coffee. they start the journey with my recommendation of a handgrinder and aeropress. i am now regularly getting people who love it, are drinking more and more coffee (e.g. making it for more people) and want to buy an electric grinder instead of the handgrinder. I appologise if this has already been covered but what do people think is the next step up from a handgrinder in electric form. i.e. what is the entry level electronic grinder that would be great for brew (for people who will never go onto espresso). Do they just get a krupps or something or should they pay a bit more and get a better grinder? I imaginge they will progress on to more brew methods such as Kalita, Chemex, Sowden etc so something that could cope with all brew coffee would be ideal. thanks a lot


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Entry level for brewed would suggest hand grinding, although you can pick up some bargain electric grinders that will do the job, i have a santos and MC7 that will would suit this method, paid peanuts for them, but then they are big ugly beasts...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Baratza encore


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Encore +1

But Feldgrind better and gives you a work out


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

excellent stuff.. i will let them know that and thanks for the advice.... as for the workout.... i am fed up with them all moaning about their tired biceps...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Coffee Omega good for Baratza stuff!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Nod said:


> excellent stuff.. i will let them know that and thanks for the advice.... as for the workout.... i am fed up with them all moaning about their tired biceps...


£109.99 bargain - great tip thanks


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Entry level for brewed would suggest hand grinding, although you can pick up some bargain electric grinders that will do the job, i have a santos and MC7 that will would suit this method, paid peanuts for them, but then they are big ugly beasts...


thanks froggystyle... not sure they are ready yet for a santos! i will keep these in mind though and see if i can pick up a bargain at some stage - i can build up a store...


----------



## skipcrazy (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi. Is Feldgrind better than Hausgrind? Trying to decide whether to go electric or not ...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

skipcrazy said:


> Hi. Is Feldgrind better than Hausgrind? Trying to decide whether to go electric or not ...


In theory they should give you the same results. Both made by the same man, both have the same burrs.

Hausgrind is more for dedicated home use whereas the Felgrind is smaller and lighter so may be more suitable for travel.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

£10 less than a Baratza

http://www.workshopcoffee.com/collections/hardware/products/wilfa-grinder


----------

